# My recent viewing of Super 8 at THX theater...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

We went to Paso Robles on Friday and visited the only THX Certified Theater in Central Coast Cali and here are my thoughts...

We sat 3/4's of the way back and I sat directly center of the row, it seemed the front height channels were super hot or maybe that's the way it is in a real theater not sure. I was really surprised that the steady state volume wasn't louder but what really blew me away was the dynamics of course. I have to admit it was really dynamic and really louder than expected. In fact, the volume difference between continuous and peak was really vast and I was really shocked at that. I was expecting a bit louder RMS and maybe not so crazy loud on the dynamics even though I was prepared for those loud peaks. I sensed and heard some distortion at times like running a lower freq through a horn loaded tweeter or high compression driver but over all it really sucked you into everything and is a whole different dimension in movie watching. Even my wife jumped a couple of times and enjoyed the dynamics.

What are others thoughts or experiences? This is the only THX theater in the central part of California where I live which is still a couple hours drive from Bakersfield.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

When I was younger, I used to hunt down THX theathers. Saw the relrease of star wars in them. Saw broken arrow, eraser, and a few others. Really, I can just say, loud loud loud. I used to get a bit of a headache when I left. At the time of my picky theater choice, I think I might have actually liked SDDS a little better. It sounded good but didn't seem to be in a decibel race.

Now days, I don't drive out of my way to blow my ears off. I have a modern theater close by that has dobly 3d and the theaters have dolby digital and if I remember right, jbl speakers. In general, it sounds good enough for me, plus I don't feel like I get hearing damage when I go. I wouldn't be surprised if they could be rated at THX, just don't have the certification. Seems like THX theaters are turned up to the max, and I really don't care for it.


----------

